# IE fehler dns nicht gefunden obwohl kein Netzwerk besteht



## alocubano (24. August 2005)

Hi.

Ich hab ein problem. und zwar will ich mit IE surfen aber er sagt das er kein Server oder DNS erkennt. aber mit Mozilla kann ich surfen. früher hat es mit IE funktioniert und habe auch nichts verändert aber jetzt tut gar nichts mehr. 
was mich aber völlig verückt macht ist das ich gar kein Netzwerk habe.

hoffe das ihr mir da helfen könnt.

danke


----------



## pflo (24. August 2005)

Hast du eine Firewall installiert? Oder irgendwelche Sicherheitseinstellungen im IE geändert? Und schonmal die Netzwerk- und sonstigen Einstellungen überprüft?


----------



## alocubano (24. August 2005)

ja ich habe eine firewall von ZoneLabs installiert. ist bei mir auf hoch eingestellt. 
die einstellungen in IE hab ich nicht geändert.
hat es was mit der firewall zu tun?


----------

